# [Sammelthread Fallout 3] Technische Probleme



## ShiZon (1. November 2008)

Da sich die Threads langsam ansammeln erstelle ich dazu schon einmal einen Thread, um alle Probs hier rein zu schreiben. Demnächst hab ich auch Fallout 3 und kann dann auch mitmischen.


----------



## macskull (1. November 2008)

Juhu, erster mit einem Problem^^

Wie stell ich eine vernünftige Auflösung ein.
Lege ich die CD ein komm ich in das Grafikmenu, schön.
Die angezeigten Auflösungen gehen aber nur bis 1280, warum?
Ich hab nen 22 Zoll Breitbild und möchte eigentlich schon ganz gerne eine 1680er laufen lassen.
Kann mir diesbezüglich jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## LordMephisto (1. November 2008)

Öffne die Datei "Dokumente\My Games\Fallout3\FalloutPrefs.ini" mit dem Editor und such nach den Einträgen iSize W und iSize H. Da kannst du deine gewünschte Auslösung eintragen.


----------



## macskull (1. November 2008)

Ok, danke, ich versuchs mal

Es sollte bei einem aktuellen Spiel aber möglich sein, ne höhere Auflösung als 1280 zu wählen, zumindest meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## veilchen (1. November 2008)

macskull am 01.11.2008 18:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Juhu, erster mit einem Problem^^
> 
> Wie stell ich eine vernünftige Auflösung ein.
> Lege ich die CD ein komm ich in das Grafikmenu, schön.
> ...



Man kann im Anfangsbildschirm (Launchbildschirm) einstellen welches Bildschirmformat ausgewählt sein soll. Dort kann man wählen zwischen normalen 4:3 bzw. 5:4 oder 16:9 sowie 16:10. Bei letzerem ist eine Auflösung von 1680x1050 möglich.
Aber mit besagter Methode über die ini-Datei ist es auch machbar!


----------



## TheRealBlade (1. November 2008)

veilchen am 01.11.2008 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> macskull am 01.11.2008 18:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ja das SOLLTE funktionieren in dem launchbildschirm. allerdings ist dieser fehlerhaft und zeigt die auflösung trotzdem nicht an...

so neben den relativ häufigen abstürzen hab ich ein problem mit dem Radio. sobald ich das enclave radio anmache kackt fallout ab und spuckt einer fehlermeldung: "error: this file is scrambled" aus... : /


----------



## GorrestFump (5. November 2008)

Ich hab ein Problem mit vsync. Und zwar ein ganz banales: Es lässt sich nicht abschalten!
Im Treiber ist's auf aus. Was ich im Spiel einstelle ist Jacke wie Hose. Mich stört's deswegen weil ich damit ja ENTWEDER genau 30fps oder genau 60fps habe und nix dazwischen. Die 30fps fühlen sich extrem ruckelig an...


----------



## Fiffi1984 (5. November 2008)

GorrestFump am 05.11.2008 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab ein Problem mit vsync. Und zwar ein ganz banales: Es lässt sich nicht abschalten!
> Im Treiber ist's auf aus. Was ich im Spiel einstelle ist Jacke wie Hose. Mich stört's deswegen weil ich damit ja ENTWEDER genau 30fps oder genau 60fps habe und nix dazwischen. Die 30fps fühlen sich extrem ruckelig an...




Mir gehts ähnlich. In den Außengebieten ruckelt das SPiel gewaltig. An ordentliches Zielen ist kaum zu denken. Und das auf einem 4 Monate alten PC...

Hat jemand ne idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Chemenu (5. November 2008)

Fiffi1984 am 05.11.2008 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> GorrestFump am 05.11.2008 15:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab noch eine HD3870 und das Spiel läuft eigentlich sehr gut. 
In Außengebieten natürlich bei weitem nicht so schnell wie in Innenlevels,
aber alles in allem noch angenehm spielbar.
Einstellungen sind alle fast am Anschlag bei 1680x1050, 2xAA, 8xAF, VSync an.
Nur die Schattendetails und die dargestellten Objekte in der Ferne habe ich etwas
zurückgedreht, also Gras, Bäume usw...

Kann mir also bei dir nur ein Treiberproblem vorstellen wenn dein System wirklich so aktuell ist.

Insgesamt hatte ich bis jetzt keine techn. Probleme oder Bugs. 
Nur den Takt meiner Grafikkarte musste ich reduzieren da sonst der tolle neue
Cat. 8.10 immer zurückgesetzt wurde.   (mit dem 8.4 hatte ich da keine Probleme...)


----------



## Vogel1386 (5. November 2008)

Also ich hab anscheinend ein ganz neues Problem, zumindest habe ich nichts weiter dazu gefunden bisher und ich such schon seit heute morgen:

Ich habe das spiel installiert und auch gezockt bis ich ausm Vault flüchten muss, nachdem ich butchs mutter gerettet hab stürtzt das spiel ab. Nich so schlimm, scheint öfter zu passieren wie ich bisher gelesen habe, ABER

Das spiel lässt sich jetz nicht mehr starten. Der Launcher geht an, man klickt auf spiel starten, der Launcher blendet aus und die Maus ändert sich in die "lademaus"
Ohne irgendeinen Kommentar (Fehlermeldung) springt der launcher wieder an. Starten tut das spiel aber nicht.

Ich hoffe echt das mir jmd weiterherlfen kann; ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende!
Auch eine komplette deinstallation und neuinstallation konnte das Problem nicht beheben!


----------



## der-jo (5. November 2008)

hmm, kein plan, aber du kannst mal versuchen direkt die "fallout3eng.exe" zu starten, denn nix anderes tut der launcher wenn du klickst...

oder schau nach nem deinstall mal nach ob auch die sachen und Dokumente&einstellungen\MyGames\Fallout3\ weg sind, ansonsten lösch die mal komplett.

hoffe es hilft


----------



## Vogel1386 (5. November 2008)

der-jo am 05.11.2008 20:07 schrieb:
			
		

> hmm, kein plan, aber du kannst mal versuchen direkt die "fallout3eng.exe" zu starten, denn nix anderes tut der launcher wenn du klickst...
> 
> oder schau nach nem deinstall mal nach ob auch die sachen und Dokumente&einstellungen\MyGames\Fallout3\ weg sind, ansonsten lösch die mal komplett.
> 
> hoffe es hilft



Probier ich morgen nochmal aus, hab jetz nachtschicht. aber irgendwie ... hmm.
an securom kann egtl nich liegen weil das gibt ja angeblich ne Fehlermeldung raus!
Wenn ich die Exe direkt starte startet auch der launcher!


----------



## der-jo (5. November 2008)

Vogel1386 am 05.11.2008 20:17 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 05.11.2008 20:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



? bei der Fallout3eng.exe startet bei dir der launcher? bin grad net an meiner maschine, aber die fallout3eng.exe ist auch nicht securom gesichert, also startet sie auch ohne dvd.


----------



## Belgium (5. November 2008)

Boah beinah nach ein Woche, gehen mit die Abstürze sowas von auf den Sack, liebe PC Games, könntet Ihr mal in Erfahrung bringen, wann es einen Patch gibt und nein es liegt nicht am PC sondern an dem wundervollen Fallout 3, und ich meine das sehr Ernst, aber dieser Absturzbug macht es unmöglich normal zu spielen....Danke und bitte hackt mal nach, das wäre echt Klasse von Euch.


----------



## Vogel1386 (6. November 2008)

Mein Gott.

Danke erstmal für die hilfe an meinen Vorvorredner

Und falls noch jemand so Blöde is wie ich, hier die Lösung!

Ich habe meine "Dokumente" auf eine externe Festplatte verlinkt! Nach nem Neustart muss man diese Platte auch manuell neu starten sonst wird die nich erkannt, ergo mein Benutzerkonto (speicherdateien und sowas ("was halt in den eigenen Dateien gespeichert wird") konnte nich geladen werden!

Tschuldigung   
*gott bin ich Blöde

^^


----------



## der-jo (6. November 2008)

Belgium am 05.11.2008 23:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Boah beinah nach ein Woche, gehen mit die Abstürze sowas von auf den Sack, liebe PC Games, könntet Ihr mal in Erfahrung bringen, wann es einen Patch gibt und nein es liegt nicht am PC sondern an dem wundervollen Fallout 3, und ich meine das sehr Ernst, aber dieser Absturzbug macht es unmöglich normal zu spielen....Danke und bitte hackt mal nach, das wäre echt Klasse von Euch.



es tut mir ja irgendwie leid, aber auch mit Taktung am Anschlag ist mir Fallout3 nur bei Tabwechseln gecrashed, sonst noch nie.


----------



## Belgium (6. November 2008)

der-jo am 06.11.2008 10:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Belgium am 05.11.2008 23:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was halt komisch ist, das es anscheinend auch diese Freeze bei der PS 3 und Xbox 360 geben soll, und ich verstehe auch nicht das es bei einem ohne Absturz läuft und beim anderen doch, also trotz Topsystem und sauber installiert Betriebssystem, ausser es ist ein Montagsprodukt, meine Version, aber gut laut nem Fallout 3 Forum und auch der Gamestar soll es in bälde eine Patch gebn, bin ich mal gespannt. Abwarten und Tee trinken, und ja auch cool bleiben.


----------



## der-jo (6. November 2008)

Belgium am 06.11.2008 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 06.11.2008 10:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du musst ja auch beachten, das kein rechner genau gleich ist. 100% kompatibel heisst es da, aber dann kommen da noch die Treiber und die Schnittstellen dazu, zwischen BS und Spiel.

und da gibt es eben mittlerweile so viele verschiedene Variablen, das es normal ist das gewissen Hardware/Kombinationen kränkeln..

sowas wäre nur durch eine riesen Beta auszuschließen, wie sie Blizzard macht.


----------



## bartelbert (7. November 2008)

Hallo,

Fallout 3 stürzt bei mir seltsamerweise immer an der gleichen stelle ab.
Immer wenn ich mich auf der Suche nach meinem Vater dem "Jefferson Monument" nähere stürzt das Spiel ab.
Dann erscheint immer dieses "Microsoft Problembericht Senden"-Fenster.
Ich weiß nicht was ich tuen soll, ich spiele das Spiel jetzt seit 3 Tagen und alles lief wie geschmiert.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile dem "Jefferson Monument" von verschiedenen Seiten genähert, doch das Spiel stürzt immer ab einer gewissen Entfernung ab.
Danach habe ich den Spielstand gelöscht, einen älteren geladen und es wieder versucht, und wieder stürzt das Spiel ab.
Daraufhin habe ich mir den neuesten Patch heruntergeladen, doch auch der hilft nicht.
Ich weiß wirklich nicht mehr was ich tuen soll.
Bitte helft mir.
Im voraus schon vielen Dank,

mfg Max


----------



## der-jo (7. November 2008)

ich würde mal versuchen neu zu installieren.. evtl ist da n Texturfile kaputt...

die saves liegen in Dokumente&einstellungen\mygames\Fallout3 falls du die sichern willst, aber eigentlich sollte das spiel nachfragen ob du die mit entsorgen willst....

gruß jo


----------



## bartelbert (7. November 2008)

Habs grad schon neu installiert, aber meine Spielstände behalten.... leider hat es nichts gebarcht, das Spiel stürzt immer noch an der selben stelle ab...
trotzdem vielen dank


----------



## Razor-Ak23 (10. November 2008)

Mion an Alle

Ich habe Fallout 3 jetzt seid 2 tagen und konnte es 8std locker zocken ohne probleme blos jetzt bin ich in valut112 da in den semilator wo betty mir aufträge bibt wo ih die Hemeltons kill soll ab da stürzt mir das game immer ab und läst mich mein spiel stand nicht wieder laden, was komisch ist das er aber mein spiel stand von 3std voher läd und den anderen nicht, ich habe ja noch vor der Valut112 gespeicher und das läd er dann komischer weisse wenn ich den das andere savegame game so ca. 10 min spile und aber ab der blöden Betty crash das game immer wider ab. Ich habe das game dann einmal runter geschmiessen und neunen Geforce treiber und Dx10 treiber raus gehauen und habe das spiel neu instal und habe den patch gleich mit rauf gemacht aber hilft alles nix..Aber was dann komisch ist es hängt sich dann wo anders auch zwar immer noch in der simulation bei Betty aber es nertv extrem...
Kann bitte einer helfen....will es entlich weiter zocken

Mfg Ak23


----------



## patsche (10. November 2008)

weiß jemand wie man diese 'XPreward' mod zum laufen bekommt, immer wenn ich vor der .esp unter 'data files' ein häckchen mache danach auf 'ok' klicke und wieder in die 'data files' reingehe ist das häckchen weg sprich es wird nicht geladen, was mach ich falsch!?


----------



## Zorro17 (10. November 2008)

patsche am 10.11.2008 02:53 schrieb:
			
		

> weiß jemand wie man diese 'XPreward' mod zum laufen bekommt, immer wenn ich vor der .esp unter 'data files' ein häckchen mache danach auf 'ok' klicke und wieder in die 'data files' reingehe ist das häckchen weg sprich es wird nicht geladen, was mach ich falsch!?



Hast Du in der Fallout.ini (Datei befindet sich am Ort der Saves, also i.d.R. unter Eigene Dateien\My Games\Fallout 3) den Eintrag bInvalidateOlderFiles=0  auf bInvalidateOlderFiles=1 abgeändert und abgespeichert?


----------



## LowriderRoxx (13. November 2008)

Falls jemand Probleme mit dem Radio (Knacken, Stottern, hochfrequentes Zirpen) hat: mp3lib statt libmad als Decoder für MP3s einstellen, wenn ein Filter wie ffdshow für die Audiowiedergabe verwendet wird. 

Und ja, das ist ein echtes Problem und nicht das gewollte Rauschen der 'alten' Aufnahmen.


----------



## HanFred (13. November 2008)

LowriderRoxx am 13.11.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand Probleme mit dem Radio (Knacken, Stottern, hochfrequentes Zirpen) hat: mp3lib statt libmad als Decoder für MP3s einstellen, wenn ein Filter wie ffdshow für die Audiowiedergabe verwendet wird.
> 
> Und ja, das ist ein echtes Problem und nicht das gewollte Rauschen der 'alten' Aufnahmen.


danke, ich werd's mal probieren. habe zwar ffdshow erstmal ausgeschlossen, aber das knacken ist geblieben. vielleicht klappt's ja auf diese weise.


----------



## stawacz79 (13. November 2008)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das genau machen kann das das leveln nich so schnell voran geht.....


----------



## patsche (13. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.11.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das genau machen kann das das leveln nich so schnell voran geht.....



naja ich zock ohne mod, es gibt da aber ein konsolenbefehl der die lvl grenze anhebt.

setgs iMaxCharacterLevel X

X=level das man erreichen möchte, beispielsweise 30,40, 50, 60 oder 100, achja die beiden leerzeichen beachten.   


nachteil, der befehl muß bei jedem neustart eingegeben werden.


----------



## Zorro17 (13. November 2008)

stawacz79 am 13.11.2008 15:38 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das genau machen kann das das leveln nich so schnell voran geht.....



Es gibt auch Mods dagegen: 

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=80

http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=97


----------



## Koerperkarle (14. November 2008)

> Hallo,
> 
> Fallout 3 stürzt bei mir seltsamerweise immer an der gleichen stelle ab.
> Immer wenn ich mich auf der Suche nach meinem Vater dem "Jefferson Monument" nähere stürzt das Spiel ab.
> ...


Genau das gleiche Problem hab ich auch, nur dass das Spiel davor auch schon oft abgestürzt ist. Nur jetzt eben immer wenn ich zu Memorial will. Ich habs auch schon neu installiert und Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, aber hat nix gebracht.


----------



## stawacz79 (14. November 2008)

Zorro17 am 13.11.2008 23:17 schrieb:
			
		

> stawacz79 am 13.11.2008 15:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




kann mir jemand sagen wie ich das genau mache,,,ich bin nich soo der englischheld,,und hab das auch noch nie gemacht.desweiteren hab ich auch version 1.015,,,die in dem link is 1.0 oder hab ich was übersehn...


----------



## veilchen (15. November 2008)

Koerperkarle am 14.11.2008 17:07 schrieb:
			
		

> > Hallo,
> >
> > Fallout 3 stürzt bei mir seltsamerweise immer an der gleichen stelle ab.
> > Immer wenn ich mich auf der Suche nach meinem Vater dem "Jefferson Monument" nähere stürzt das Spiel ab.
> ...



Versuch mal Direct X zu updaten. Wenn du an der Windows-Original-Abfage nicht vorbeikommen solltest, dann kannst dir das SDK Pack von November-Update downloaden.
Ich habe seit der Installation keinen einzigen Absturz mehr gehabt!


----------



## Koerperkarle (15. November 2008)

veilchen am 15.11.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Koerperkarle am 14.11.2008 17:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Soll ich dabei die Version 9.25 oder eine ältere nehmen?


----------



## veilchen (15. November 2008)

> Version 9.25


Genau die!


----------



## Koerperkarle (16. November 2008)

veilchen am 15.11.2008 21:14 schrieb:
			
		

> > Version 9.25
> 
> 
> Genau die!


Danke schonmal aber mir hat es nichts gebracht. Er stürzt immer noch ab. Ich wart jetzt einfach mal auf nen Patch


----------



## Myhok (25. November 2008)

LowriderRoxx am 13.11.2008 10:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Falls jemand Probleme mit dem Radio (Knacken, Stottern, hochfrequentes Zirpen) hat: mp3lib statt libmad als Decoder für MP3s einstellen, wenn ein Filter wie ffdshow für die Audiowiedergabe verwendet wird.
> 
> Und ja, das ist ein echtes Problem und nicht das gewollte Rauschen der 'alten' Aufnahmen.




Sry wenn ich so frage  aber ich hab nicht ein Wort davon verstanden -.-  wäre jemand so nett und erklärt es mir nochmal? Das wäre nämlich nochmal nen Grund das Game nen zweites mal zu zocken ...durch die Gegend latschen mit Radio  .. mjoa wäre gut


----------



## Warhammer29 (26. November 2008)

Hallo,

Problem , dass game stürzt Sporalisch ab. Hm, nicht ganz. Meistens wenn ich in ein Gebäude gehe oder in einem anderen Raum. Auch wenn ich kurz Schnellspeichern will.
Jedesmal stürzt das Spiel ab und ich muss die exe per Taskmanager beenden.
Ich habe zischmal Neuinstalliert, ohne erfolg. Komischerweise läst sich der Aktuelle Patch für die dt. Version auch nicht installieren. Es kommt immer die Meldung >> Old file not found ....
Ich finde das Spiel echt Genial . Deshalb bin ich äusserst verärgert das das nicht funzt.
Wer kann  mir hier aus dem Sumpf helfen.

Achso das ganze läuft mit oder unter Vista. Alle Aktuellen Treiber  z.B. Grafikkarte sind up to date.

Hier die PC Daten:
Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P7350  @ 2.00GHz
4GB DDR2 SO-DIMM
NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT (512MB DDR2, 500MHz/1.16GHz/2x399MHz, PCIe 2.00 x16, SM4.0)


----------



## Herbboy (28. November 2008)

Warhammer29 am 26.11.2008 22:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das Spiel echt Genial . Deshalb bin ich äusserst verärgert das das nicht funzt.
> Wer kann  mir hier aus dem Sumpf helfen.
> 
> Achso das ganze läuft mit oder unter Vista. Alle Aktuellen Treiber  z.B. Grafikkarte sind up to date.
> ...


 das is ja ein laptop, oder? da kann es schonmal eher probleme geben, da die hersteller die treber nicht so so oft plfegen. vielleicht liegt es an den grafiktreibern, dann helfen evtl. die treiber von http://www.laptopvideo2go.com/

und die CPU: ist der takt normal, oder übertaktet?

allerdings hab ich an meinem desktop-PC manchmal auch nen absturz, kurz bevor ich ein neues gebiet betrete, und bei meinem notebook läuft es problemlos (2x2,4GHz, 8600m GT, 2GB RAM).



*ich hab auch ein problem*, weiß aber nicht, ob das technisch is oder nicht: meine waypoints stimmen nicht mehr...   zB ich wähle die aufgabe, dass ich die verfassungsüberreste im nationalmuseum suchen soll, aber auf der karte ist mein waypoint auf die stadt megaton eingestellt ^^ oder die aufgabe mit den feuerameisen: der junge sucht ja am ende jemand, wo er bleiben kann, und zwar hat er eine tante in rivet city. der waypoint aber ist auf den wohnort des jungen fixiert, nicht auf rivet city. in DEM fall weiß ich auch sicher, dass mein wapoint mal korrekterweise auf rivet city gerichtet war - was ist da los?


----------



## Larry_C (28. November 2008)

Koerperkarle am 16.11.2008 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke schonmal aber mir hat es nichts gebracht. Er stürzt immer noch ab. Ich wart jetzt einfach mal auf nen Patch


ich hab auch resigniert..... mir fällt beim besten Willen nix mehr ein was ich machen könnte. Hab kurzfristig gedacht ich hab das Prob gelöst indem Ich F3 nur einem CPU-Kern zuordne (Tip aus dem Bethesda-Forum) - das lief auch erstaunlich lang - aber dann war alles wieder beim alten -> Freeze -> F3 Exe hat ein Problem festgestellt -> und dann ging nix mehr -> Bildschirm wurde schwarz (kein Signal). Ich glaube nicht dass es bei mir was mit der Audiokonfig zu tun hat - gefühlsmäßig tippe ich eher auf ein Grafikproblem........ aber  da hab ich auch schon alles versucht.......


----------



## Zorro17 (28. November 2008)

Habe auch alles probiert (Freezes und heftige Abstürze), das einzige was wirklich half:

Fallout 3 starten

-> mit alt + tab rausgehen

-> Taskmanager mit strg + alt + del

-> auf Reiter Prozesse gehen und dort auf die Fallout3.exe rechtsklicken

-> Prozesspriorität auf hoch setzen

-> wieder ins Spiel gehen

(Prozedur muß bei jedem Start wiederholt werden)


----------



## Anthile (28. November 2008)

DIe Abstürze scheinen ziemlich willkürlich zu kommen. Ich hab vor zwei Tagen Windows Vista vollkommen neu aufgesetzt und bisher ist es kein einziges Mal abgestürzt. Davor allerdings recht oft, aber mit zunehmender immer weniger. Auf jeden Fall kurios.


----------



## Nibelaja (28. November 2008)

Hi, ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt der unbedingt passende Thread für meine Frage ist, aber ich stelle sie einfach mal 
Ich bin jetzt bei dem Auftrag, wo man das Jefferson Memorial von den übrig gebliebenen Mutanten befreien soll, damit die Wissenschaftler Truppe an die Arbeit gehen kann.
Ich bin rein gegangen und habe alle restlichen Mutanten erledigt und auch die Anlage deaktiviert. Das Problem ist, dass der Quest nicht beendet wird. Ich kann James darauf ansprechen, aber der fragt nur ob es sicher sei und ich kann nur antworten, das ich noch nicht fertig bin. 
Hinweis: Den Cheat "GetQuestCompleted" habe ich auch schon versucht, der funktioniert aber nicht.
Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Mfg Nibelaja


----------



## Nibelaja (29. November 2008)

Habe das Problem schon anderweitig gelöst. Braucht also niemand mehr antworten.


----------



## Warhammer29 (29. November 2008)

Herbboy am 28.11.2008 01:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Warhammer29 am 26.11.2008 22:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zorro17 (29. November 2008)

Ja, auf lange Sicht wird nur ein Patch helfen und Bethesda behauptet, daran zu arbeiten.

Daß es kein reines Konfigurationsproblem ist, zeigt auch, daß selbst XBox 360 - und PS3-Spieler diese Probleme zum Teil haben. Außerdem ist mein PC gerade mal 4 Wochen alt, gut ausgestattet und auf dem neuesten Stand (Treiber, DirectX etc.) und nicht übertaktet. Sonst habe ich Null Probleme.

Seltsamerweise hilft beim einen das von den vielen Lösungsvorschlägen, beim anderen nicht. Daher dachte ich mir schon, daß mein Tipp mit der Prozesspriorität nicht jedem helfen wird. Mir ging es ja selbst so mit den anderen Tipps, die bei mir nicht halfen, obwohl sie bei anderen hilfreich waren. 

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, wieso die doch relativ häufigen technischen Probleme unter den ganzen Jubelreviews so unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. Bei Gothic 3 oder STALKER hat man das Ganze doch auch negativ bewertet (und bei diesen Spielen hatte ich keine nenenswerten Bugs, ich kann aber auch nicht sagen, daß die Leute, die dort z.B. über den "Guru" klagten, sich das einbildeten).


----------



## Xjaderian (1. Dezember 2008)

Hey,

folgendes Problem habe ich mit meinem Fallout 3.

Nach der Installation und dem Update erscheint wie gewohnt der Launcher. Sobald ich dort auf Spielen klicke läd mein Pc paar Sec, es kommt das DvD Symbol an meiner Maus aber anstatt das Fallout 3 Startet erscheint der Launcher wieder. Fehlermeldung oder so kommt keine und das Spielchen kann ich beliebig oft wiederholen. Dann wurde mir geraten einmal die Fallout3.exe zu starten um ohne Dvd zu starten. Leider ist solch eine Datei nicht in meinem Verzeichniss, dort sind nur der Launcher und eine Fallout3ng die mich aber auch zum Launcher bringt. An Exe Dateien sind dort nur der Sicherheitskatalog und die CFG.

Den Securom Patch, einen Sauberen Neustart, Aktuelle Treiber habe ich alles durchprobiert, nichts hat geholfen. Da ich auch keine Fehlermeldung bekomme weiss ich nicht mehr weiter. System ist ca 2 Wochen alt, Brenn oder sonstige Securom Feindliche Programme sind nicht drauf.

AMD Phenom 9550 Quad Core
4 Gbyte Ram
Ati Radeon 3850 x2
Vista Home Premium 32 Bit

Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder ist die DvD defekt das die Exe Datei ganz fehlt und es deshalb nicht Startet?


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2008)

Xjaderian am 01.12.2008 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Oder ist die DvD defekt das die Exe Datei ganz fehlt und es deshalb nicht Startet?




die Fallout3ng.exe sollte an sich das spiel starten - vlt. muss du mal deinstallieren und neu installieren? hast du denn den patch installiert? http://fallout.bethsoft.com/ger/downloads/patches.html

bzw. hast du vlt nen internationalen patch aus versehen für die dt. version installiert?


----------



## TIGER1 (3. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne ganz doofe frage, bei den Grafikeinstellungen im Hauptmenü kann ich einstellen was ich will, viel an der Grafik ändert sich nichts. Deshalb meine frage, um alles auf Hoch zu haben, müssen doch die Regler ganz nach Rechts angeschlagen werden oder? Ich weiß die frage ist ziemlich bescheuert aber irgendwie machen beide Einstellungen keinen wirklichen Unterschied.


----------



## Kaeksch (3. Dezember 2008)

Du mußt im autostartmenü unter option die grafik einstellen. Im Spiel kannst du nur Feineinstellungen vornehmen.


----------



## Koerperkarle (13. Dezember 2008)

> DIe Abstürze scheinen ziemlich willkürlich zu kommen. Ich hab vor zwei Tagen Windows Vista vollkommen neu aufgesetzt und bisher ist es kein einziges Mal abgestürzt. Davor allerdings recht oft, aber mit zunehmender immer weniger. Auf jeden Fall kurios.


So gings mir auch. Nur die dämliche Sidebar muss immer händisch deaktiviert werden.


----------



## robzen3120 (14. Dezember 2008)

hey leute ich hab da mal ein großes problem....

also:

ich habe das spiel vollständig installiert,aber wenn ich es starten will, fängt es sehr doll an zu stottern...naja wenn ich denn auf neues spiel gehe und das intro losgeht hört es alles auf,und ist wie es sein sollte....bis zu den zeitpunkt,wenn ich aus der vault flüchten soll und er wieder zwischenlädt,denn fängt es wieder total an zu stottern...kann mir bitte jemand helfen,wäre echt nett!!

habe 8800 intel
4gb ram
gtx260 mit neusten treiber


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2008)

robzen3120 am 14.12.2008 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> hey leute ich hab da mal ein großes problem....
> 
> also:
> 
> ...



meinst du ein ruckeln der grafik, oder soundstottern?
auf jeden fall mal auch nach neuen board+spundtreibern schauen. und windowsupdates.


----------



## robzen3120 (14. Dezember 2008)

meinst du ein ruckeln der grafik, oder soundstottern?
auf jeden fall mal auch nach neuen board+spundtreibern schauen. und windowsupdates. [/quote]

die grafik ruckelt schon im hauptmenü total,denn wenn das spiel anfängt,geht es wieder bis zu einer gewissen stelle denn rucklt es wieder....


----------



## robzen3120 (14. Dezember 2008)

wo kann ich denn die boardtreiber runterladen???


----------



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2008)

robzen3120 am 14.12.2008 22:10 schrieb:
			
		

> wo kann ich denn die boardtreiber runterladen???



was hast du denn für ein board? beim boardhersteller halt das modell suchen und bei den Dloads schauen, aber noch besser: per boardnamen rausfinden, was für einen chipsatz es hat, und dann beim chipsatzhersteller (zB intel oder nvdia) schauen. 

ich glaub das kleine tool CPU-Z zeigt dir auch den chipsatz an.


----------



## robzen3120 (15. Dezember 2008)

was hast du denn für ein board? beim boardhersteller halt das modell suchen und bei den Dloads schauen, aber noch besser: per boardnamen rausfinden, was für einen chipsatz es hat, und dann beim chipsatzhersteller (zB intel oder nvdia) schauen. 

wo schau ich denn das alles nach???


----------



## Anthile (15. Dezember 2008)

robzen3120 am 15.12.2008 21:16 schrieb:
			
		

> was hast du denn für ein board? beim boardhersteller halt das modell suchen und bei den Dloads schauen, aber noch besser: per boardnamen rausfinden, was für einen chipsatz es hat, und dann beim chipsatzhersteller (zB intel oder nvdia) schauen.
> 
> wo schau ich denn das alles nach???




Schau mal im Gerätemanager, da sollte das drinstehen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2008)

Anthile am 15.12.2008 21:41 schrieb:
			
		

> robzen3120 am 15.12.2008 21:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



noch besser: nimm CPU-Z, das müßte dir alles anzeigen


----------



## robzen3120 (16. Dezember 2008)

ja und wie rufe ich cpu z auf???


----------



## Anthile (16. Dezember 2008)

robzen3120 am 16.12.2008 16:21 schrieb:
			
		

> ja und wie rufe ich cpu z auf???




CPU-Z ist ein externes Programm, das du erst installieren musst. 
Du kannst es hier kostenfrei runterladen.


----------



## Spayokel (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

folgende  Fehlermeldung beim installieren. (also erstes Bild von Fallout3 wo install. steht).

Erst kommt der Ladebalken vom InstallShield Wizard, fängt an zu laden, und kurz vor Ende
kommt die Meldung.

"Beim Ausführen des Setups ist ein Fehler (-5009: 0x8002802b) aufgetreten."

auf meinem 2. Rechner (XP) ohne Probs. Bei meinem Kumpel auch.Habe ich mir
von ihm geliehen (original).

Gegoogelt, keine Lösung.  

Habe Vista 64 Premium. Fehler kommt auf  DVD-brenner und normalen DVD-Laufwerk.

Habe Fallout3.exe und setup.exe ausprobiert. Neuen Catalyst inst. auch kein Erfolg.

Habt ihr Rat?

Gruss

Spayokel


----------



## ShiZon (16. Dezember 2008)

Spayokel am 16.12.2008 21:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> folgende  Fehlermeldung beim installieren. (also erstes Bild von Fallout3 wo install. steht).
> 
> ...



Ist bei dir die Firewall aktiv oder Imulationssoftware wie Alcohol 120% auf deinem PC? Eventuell das ATI Tray Tool probieren?


----------



## Spayokel (18. Dezember 2008)

Ist bei dir die Firewall aktiv oder Imulationssoftware wie Alcohol 120% auf deinem PC? Eventuell das ATI Tray Tool probieren?  [/quote]


Emulationssoftware nein, firewall über Bitdefender,habe ich auf den anderen Rechner auch drauf.

Und ATT glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt, muss doch mit den Originaltreiber funzen.

Gruss

Spayokel


----------



## Herbboy (18. Dezember 2008)

Spayokel am 18.12.2008 00:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Emulationssoftware nein, firewall über Bitdefender,habe ich auf den anderen Rechner auch drauf.
> 
> Und ATT glaube ich nicht das es daran liegt, muss doch mit den Originaltreiber funzen.
> 
> ...



sind auch die boardtreiber aktuell? und windows? schlat mal virenscanner/firewall ab.


----------



## Spayokel (19. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

also Windows auf neuesten Stand, Board-Treiber ebenfalls.Hatte Bitdefender deaktiviert auch keine Hilfe.

Mal sehen, habe Mail an Support geschickt.


Gruss

Spayokel


----------



## deretwasanderename (2. Januar 2009)

da ich mein Problem nicht selbst lösen konnte, wende ich mich mal an euch;

Bin immer unterwegs und drum hab ich nur einen Laptop.

Sobald ich im Menü auf Spielen klicke fängt die CD an zu drehen und man könnte meinen das Spiel beginne, jedoch erscheint dann wieder das Menü.

hier noch ein Auszug aus meinem dxdiag:

Time of this report: 1/2/2009, 01:29:20
Operating System: Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6001) Service Pack 1 (6001.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Hewlett-Packard
System Model: HP Pavilion dv6700 Notebook PC    
BIOS: Ver 1.00PARTTBL
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T5750  @ 2.00GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 643MB used, 5697MB available
DirectX Version: DirectX 10
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 6.00.6001.18000 32bit Unicode

könnte es was mit dem Sound von Realtek zu tun haben?


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2009)

deretwasanderename am 02.01.2009 02:41 schrieb:
			
		

> könnte es was mit dem Sound von Realtek zu tun haben?



also, wenn das spiel einfach nicht startet, kann es viele ursachen haben.

- treiber aktuell?
- windows aktuell?
- virenscanner/firewall aus?
- patch schon drauf?


----------



## deretwasanderename (2. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 02.01.2009 03:54 schrieb:
			
		

> also, wenn das spiel einfach nicht startet, kann es viele ursachen haben.
> 
> - treiber aktuell?
> - windows aktuell?
> ...



alles einem update unterzogen 
laufen gerade nur noch die Windowseigenen Programme, exkl. Defender.
Patch ist drauf.


----------



## The-Witcher (7. Januar 2009)

Kann es sein das der Radio Channel Dings den man kurz nach dem man aus Vault 101 entflohen ist als ersten empfängt zu abstürzen führt? Sobald ich den dings Radiosänder auswähle stürzt es ab mit ner Fehlermeldung. Ohne läuft es in der selben Ortschaft, gleicher Weg, problemlos?


----------



## Spayokel (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

habe mein Problem gelöst, indem ich einfach den Name vom Ordner Runtime vom Installshield geändert habe. Erstellt dann beim Installieren von F3 einen eigenen, und 
siehe da es funzt.

Jippie kann spielen.

Aber mal eine andere Frage, wisst ihr ob das Spiel Crossfire unterstützt, und wenn
nicht bringt Renaming irgend etwas?

Gruss

Spayokel


----------



## Maltewilli (13. Mai 2009)

Ich habe folgenes Problem:
Also ich habe Fallout installiert und habe auf Option alles eingestellt. Dann will ich das Game über den Launcher starten dan startet das Spiel und inerhalb von 10sek. wird das Fenster schwarz und es kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Könnte es an securom liegen ?
Und wenn ich über die exe das Spiel starten will kommt das gleiche ich bin gerade so geil aufs Spiel und kann es leider nicht spielen. Habe auch alle Aktuelle Treiber für mein PC.

würde mich freuen wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Mai 2009)

Maltewilli am 13.05.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe folgenes Problem:
> Also ich habe Fallout installiert und habe auf Option alles eingestellt. Dann will ich das Game über den Launcher starten dan startet das Spiel und inerhalb von 10sek. wird das Fenster schwarz und es kommt eine Fehlermeldung. Könnte es an securom liegen ?
> Und wenn ich über die exe das Spiel starten will kommt das gleiche ich bin gerade so geil aufs Spiel und kann es leider nicht spielen. Habe auch alle Aktuelle Treiber für mein PC.
> 
> würde mich freuen wenn mir einer helfen könnte.


Ist denn der letzte Patch drauf?


----------



## Maltewilli (13. Mai 2009)

ich habe den neusten Patch 1.5 wenn ich mich jetzt nichr irre. ´
An was könnte es den liegen ?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Mai 2009)

Maltewilli am 13.05.2009 14:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann will ich das Game über den Launcher starten dan startet das Spiel und inerhalb von 10sek. wird das Fenster schwarz und es kommt eine Fehlermeldung.


Welche Fehlermeldung, ein Screenshot oder ne Beschreibung wäre günstig.


----------



## Maltewilli (13. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## niraka (3. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich wollte mal wissen ob ich mit meiner alten Kiste Fallout 3 spielen kann.
Hohe graphische Ansprüche hab ich keine , aber ne Diashow muß ich mir auch nicht antun.

 Ich habe übrigens *kein* SP2 für mein WinXP.

Ansonsten:

AMD Athlon 64 3200+
(2000 MHz)

NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT  (512 MB)

2048 Ram

Reicht das noch ?

*Meine Signatur ist nicht mehr aktuell !!
*


----------



## Memphis11 (3. Juni 2009)

niraka am 03.06.2009 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal wissen ob ich mit meiner alten Kiste Fallout 3 spielen kann.
> Hohe graphische Ansprüche hab ich keine , aber ne Diashow muß ich mir auch nicht antun.
> ...




Ja laufen würde es, aber mit allen details auf niedrig und einer auflösung 1024x768, das würde aber keinen spaß machen, mir jedenfalls nicht.
Das für solche Games ein neuer rechner her muß, weist du aber bestimmt selbst


----------



## niraka (3. Juni 2009)

Memphis11 am 03.06.2009 13:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja laufen würde es, aber mit allen details auf niedrig und einer auflösung 1024x768, das würde aber keinen spaß machen, mir jedenfalls nicht.
> Das für solche Games ein neuer rechner her muß, weist du aber bestimmt selbst



Jaaha -, mal sehen ob ich mir für Risen einen Neuen hole ... 
Bin eher Gelegenheitsspielerin. 

Bist du ganz sicher, dass ich für Fallout 3 kein SP2 brauche ?

Neulich bin ich an ein Point&Click Adventure geraten welches SP2 als Grundvoraussetzung forderte ...


----------



## nikiburstr8x (3. Juni 2009)

niraka am 03.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du ganz sicher, dass ich für Fallout 3 kein SP2 brauche ?


Was ist am SP2 denn so schlimm?
Ich habe von Problemen bei der Installation vom SP3 gehört, aber doch nicht beim 2.? :-o


----------



## Memphis11 (3. Juni 2009)

Habe mal auf die DVD hülle und in der readme.txt nachgeschaut, da steht nix das es einen service pack2 benötigt.


----------



## der-jo (3. Juni 2009)

niraka am 03.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 03.06.2009 13:17 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oft steht es auch nur so da, weil man es eben mit SP2 getestet hat und das als "normal" betrachtet... hatte zumindest noch kein Spiel was explizit SP2 wollte. lediglich dotNET2.0 oder solchen kram, den man aber auch unter SP1 zum laufen kriegt.


----------



## niraka (3. Juni 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 03.06.2009 14:52 schrieb:
			
		

> niraka am 03.06.2009 14:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SP2 ist nicht  "schlimm" , aber für mich kommt es nicht in Frage, weil einige meiner (ur)alten Lieblingsspiele damit Probleme haben.
Diese meine alte Kiste bleibt jetzt so wie sie ist. Ich liebe sie.  

Ein Neuer PC kommt mir nur als Zusatzgerät ins Haus,  -vielleicht bald,  wegen Risen.

Aber meine Frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet : Wird SP2 für Fallout 3 zwingend benötigt ? Oder reicht SP1 ?


----------



## niraka (3. Juni 2009)

der-jo am 03.06.2009 15:01 schrieb:
			
		

> oft steht es auch nur so da, weil man es eben mit SP2 getestet hat und das als "normal" betrachtet... hatte zumindest noch kein Spiel was explizit SP2 wollte. lediglich dotNET2.0 oder solchen kram, den man aber auch unter SP1 zum laufen kriegt.



Also mir fällt da noch Viva Pinata ein, das läuft tatsächlich nur mit SP2.

Bevor ich 30 Euro für Fallout3 ausgebe, muß ich es natürlich genau wissen ....


----------



## Memphis11 (3. Juni 2009)

niraka am 03.06.2009 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> der-jo am 03.06.2009 15:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe dazu schon was geschrieben auf seite 8 , guckst du weiter hinten 
Edit 
Das einzige was mir noch dazu einfällt ist das Windows Live mitinstalliert wird und ich hoffe nicht das das vllt den service pack2 benötigt, aber dazu kann ich leider nix sagen.


----------



## niraka (3. Juni 2009)

Memphis11 am 03.06.2009 15:20 schrieb:
			
		

> niraka am 03.06.2009 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, dankeschön.  Hab geguckst  

Steht also nix von auf der Packung. Hoffentlich haben sie es nicht einfach vergessen zu erwähnen ...

Ok, danke nochmal an alle für die schnellen Antworten. Ich muß mir das noch überlegen.

LG


----------



## Romeno (5. Juni 2009)

so hallo erstmal zusammen

hab nu nach längerer zeit weidermal fallout 3 instaliert...das erste mal war beim releas und damals hatte ich noch xp auf dem pc und ne 8800 gts als grafikkarte...lief übrigens alles 1a

nun ist vista draufgespielt und eine 4870ger ist drinnen...9.4 cat-treiber

mein problem is folgendes...wenn ich das spiel starte, hab ich das gefühl das die texturen teilweise extrem verwaschen und niedrigauflösend sind...obwohl ich in den einstellungen alles auf sehr hoch eingestellt habe und die auflösung ist 1680x1050...das geht schon soweit das man bei dem special-buch die beschriebenen stats kaum/sehr schlecht lesen kann. 
hab im grunde alles mögliche bei den textureinstellunge/auflösungen usw ausprobiert...aber es hilft alles nix....schaut fast so aus als ob man 800x600 auf nem 22 zoller spielt...und auf der anderen seite sind manche texturen absolut hochauflösend...

ps der 1.5er fallout patch is drauf und normalerweise hab ich kaum probs mit dem pc system
vista sp1
e6600
die besagte 4870er

Down of war FarCry 2 Crysis und CoR AoDA laufen alle wunderbar

danke im vorraus für eine mögliche lösung


----------



## r3tr0 (13. Juli 2009)

Hallo ^^

Bin gerade ziemlich entnervt. Habe gestern Fallout 3 installiert und es lief alles soweit wunderbar. Dann ist es aber plötzlich immer eingefroren, wenn ich im Ödland herumgelaufen bin. Später ist mir dann aufgefallen, dass das wohl passiert ist, weil die ganzen Gebäude laden mussten und mein PC das nicht verkraftet hat - Ich hatte, wie ich nicht wusste, die Details auf "Sehr hoch" gestellt. *g Habs jetzt auf "Niedrig" runtergedreht und vor ein paar Stunden lief das Spiel flüssig, ohne Ruckler oder sonstwas. 
Jetzt wollte ich eben nochmal spielen, aber ich komme nicht ins Spiel hinein. Also ins Menü etc. komme ich, aber wenn ich dann auf "Weiter" klicke, öffnet sich der Ladebildschirm, dann flackert mein Bildschirm kurz schwarz auf und es öffnet sich eine Fehlermeldung von wegen "es ist ein Fehler aufgetreten" (Ihr wisst schon, welchen ich meine...den mit "Problembericht senden"  )
Ich habe leider absolut keine Ahnung davon, woran das liegen könnte etc, ich spiele eigentlich nie am PC. (Fallout 3 ist mein erstes, "richtiges" PC Spiel (Demnach reichen mir auch 800*600 und geringe Details vollkommen aus, Kommentare dazu könnt ihr euch sparen  )

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? Das Spiel macht zwar echt Spaß, aber das ist echt nervig.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Juli 2009)

r3tr0 am 13.07.2009 00:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen kann? Das Spiel macht zwar echt Spaß, aber das ist echt nervig.


Hast du denn schon den neusten Patch installiert? *Hier*

Sollte es trotzdem noch zu Fehlern kommen und da du dir selbst kaum Erfahrung mit Computern attestierst, frag mal jemanden, ob er dir die Treiber aktualisiert - falls niemand vorhanden sein sollte, frag hier im Thread.


----------



## r3tr0 (13. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 13.07.2009 08:17 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 13.07.2009 00:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kann ich den Patch installieren, auch wenn das Spiel nur geliehen ist? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das Spiel da irgendwie registrieren muss  Will nämlich nicht, das der Besitzer des Spiels es dann nicht mehr machen kann...?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Juli 2009)

r3tr0 am 13.07.2009 12:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich den Patch installieren, auch wenn das Spiel nur geliehen ist? Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das Spiel da irgendwie registrieren muss  Will nämlich nicht, das der Besitzer des Spiels es dann nicht mehr machen kann...?


Fallout 3 nutzt nicht so einen Online-Aktivierungs-Kram, wo man nur 3 Installationen hat.

Du musst die DVD von Fallout 3 während des Spielens im Laufwerk haben, also kann nur einer von euch zur gleichen Zeit zocken. Mach dir darüber mal keine Gedanken.


----------



## r3tr0 (13. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 13.07.2009 13:29 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 13.07.2009 12:59 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Patch habe ich installiert, ich komme auch wieder ins Spiel rein, aber es friert wieder ein, wenn ich mich zu lange im Ödland aufhalte 
Wenn ich beim Gerätemanager nach aktuellen Treibern für die Grafikkarte suche ( NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT ) öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem steht, das keine zutreffende Software als die bereits installierte für die Hardwarekompenente gefunden wurde. Genau das selbe bei dem Prozessor ( AMD Athlon 64X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ )  .Auflösung ist immernoch nur auf 800*600 und Details immernoch auf "Niedrig"...  :-o


----------



## nikiburstr8x (13. Juli 2009)

r3tr0 am 13.07.2009 14:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich beim Gerätemanager nach aktuellen Treibern für die Grafikkarte suche ( NVIDIA GeForce 9400 GT ) öffnet sich ein Fenster, in dem steht, das keine zutreffende Software als die bereits installierte für die Hardwarekompenente gefunden wurde. Genau das selbe bei dem Prozessor ( AMD Athlon 64X2 Dual Core Processor 5000+ )  .Auflösung ist immernoch nur auf 800*600 und Details immernoch auf "Niedrig"...  :-o


Treiber für deine Grafikkarte finden sich hier. Musst halt nur per Drop-Down-Menü deine Karte auswählen.

Ist denn das Windows aktuell?

Starte mal den Internet Explorer, klicke im oberen Bereich auf *Extras* und wähle Windows Update, folge dann den Anweisungen auf dem Bildschirm.

Was für ein Mainboard benutzt du? Möglicherweise gibt es dafür neuere Treiber.
Falls du nicht weisst, wo du die Informationen her bekommst, lade dir >>CPU-Z<< herunter.
Unter Mainboard bzw. Modell befindet sich diese Information.
Poste das Modell und einer von den Deppen hier hilft dir weiter.  

Neuere Soundkartentreiber könnten auch von Nöten sein (Gerätemanager nachschauen wegen dem Namen  ).


----------



## r3tr0 (14. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 13.07.2009 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 13.07.2009 14:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Grafikkartentreiber ist aktualisiert, Windows auch. Soundkarte finde ich im Gerätemanager irgendwie nicht    Und Mainboard ist das Model N61PB-M2S von BIOSTAR.  Auf der Packung vom Mainboard steht aber MCP6P M2+...Ich denke mal, das ist beides das selbe. Demnach bräuchte ich wohl irgendeinen von diesen Treibern...  Ich habe mir den ersten (Windows  XP x64/ ) einfach mal runtergeladen, konnte ich aber nicht installieren. Keine Ahnung wieso. :/

Und das Spiel hängt sich immernoch auf (Kommt mir jetzt sogar öfter vor, musste einen Mutanten jetzt schon Sieben (!) mal neu killen weil das Spiel immer abgestürzt ist.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Juli 2009)

r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 19:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Grafikkartentreiber ist aktualisiert, Windows auch. Soundkarte finde ich im Gerätemanager irgendwie nicht    Und Mainboard ist das Model N61PB-M2S von BIOSTAR.  Auf der Packung vom Mainboard steht aber MCP6P M2+...Ich denke mal, das ist beides das selbe. Demnach bräuchte ich wohl irgendeinen von diesen Treibern...  Ich habe mir den ersten (Windows  XP x64/ ) einfach mal runtergeladen, konnte ich aber nicht installieren. Keine Ahnung wieso. :/
> 
> Und das Spiel hängt sich immernoch auf (Kommt mir jetzt sogar öfter vor, musste einen Mutanten jetzt schon Sieben (!) mal neu killen weil das Spiel immer abgestürzt ist.


Probier mal den Soundkarten-Treiber auf der Seite (unter Onboard Audio) - funktioniert der auch nicht?


----------



## r3tr0 (14. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 14.07.2009 19:21 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 19:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt nicht, es wurde WDM_R09.exe runtergeladen und wenn ich das ausführe, öffnet sich ein Ladebalken (Unzipping irgendwas) und ich bekomme eine RHDSetup.log Datei in C.  :o Der Inhalt sagt mir leider gar nichts.
[ResponseResult]
ResultCode=0
[install Progress]
 Confirm Realtek Driver 
 Check Operation System Version 
 OS Information [isWin2000] = 0
 OS Information [isWinXP] = 1
 OS Information [isWin2003] = 0
 OS Information [isVista] = 0
 OS Information [isMCE] = 0
 OS Information [Service Pack] = 2
 OS Information [x64] = 0
 Rtlupd [GetRtlupdForPackage] = 1
 Rtlupd version [C:\DOKUME~1\Philip\LOKALE~1\Temp\WZSE1.TMP\WDM\RtlUpd.exe] = 2.7.1.1
 Rtkupd version [\] = 2.7.1.1
 Current use Rtlupd version [C:\DOKUME~1\Philip\LOKALE~1\Temp\WZSE1.TMP\WDM\RtlUpd.exe] = 2.7.1.1
 Default Path [RtkAudioDir] = C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio
 Default Path [RtkAudioDir x64] = C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio
 Default Path [RtlTempDir] = C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\Drivers
 Default Path [RtkHDADrvDir] = C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\WDM
 Default Path [RtkHDMIDrvDir] = C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\HDMI\XP2K
 Default Path [RtlPFHDADir] = C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\HDA
 Default Registry key [installer Base Key] = SOFTWARE\Realtek\InstallShield
 Current driver version = R2.09

 Realtek HD Audio Driver WDM Directory Exist .
 Microsoft Bus Driver Directory Exist 
 delete C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\WDM
 Copy Microsoft HD Audio QFE from MSHDQFE Directory
 Copy Realtek HD Audio Driver from WDM Directory
 Execute RTHDCPL.exe -Q to Stop it from C:Windows
 Run RtlUpd.exe : C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\RtlUpd.exe --- > -s -cb (TRUE)
 Install Realtek HD Audio Audio Driver 
 Run RtlUpd.exe : C:\Programme\Realtek\Audio\Drivers\RtlUpd.exe --- > -u -s -fi (TRUE)
 -->Realtek HD Audio - SetupAPI result LAAW_PARAMETERS.nLaunchResult = -4


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Juli 2009)

Ist dein Rechner nen Komplett-Pc von Medion / Acer / Fujitsu-Siemens oder sowas?


----------



## r3tr0 (14. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 14.07.2009 19:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dein Rechner nen Komplett-Pc von Medion / Acer / Fujitsu-Siemens oder sowas?


Das weiß ich leider garnicht, den hab ich geschenkt bekommen. Aber ich weiß, das er als ein Ganzes gekauft wurde und nicht im nachinein irgendwas umgebaut wurde, falls dir das weiterhilft.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Juli 2009)

r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 19:42 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 14.07.2009 19:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann sollte sich auf der Rückseite eine Nummer befinden, die den PC identifiziert, so ähnlich wie hier.


----------



## r3tr0 (14. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 14.07.2009 20:02 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 19:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö, da klebt nirgendwo sowas.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (14. Juli 2009)

r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> nikiburstr8x am 14.07.2009 20:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Langsam bin ich mit meinem Latein am Ende.  

Du hattest doch vorhin etwas von Mainboardverpackung oder so erzählt - findest du da vielleicht ein Handbuch?


----------



## r3tr0 (14. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 14.07.2009 20:20 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da ist nur ein Quick Installation Guide drin, ein Echtheitszertifikat und ein Garantie- und Haftungsbeschränkungenhinweis.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (15. Juli 2009)

r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 20:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist nur ein *Quick Installation Guide* drin, ein Echtheitszertifikat und ein Garantie- und Haftungsbeschränkungenhinweis.


Da steht wirklich gar nichts über den Hersteller oder ne Modellnummer???

Das kann ich nicht glauben. :-o 
Da muss doch irgendetwas beschrieben oder benannt sein?


----------



## P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo Allerseits!

Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Ich bin total am Ende  

Ständig bleibt Fallout 3 dt. hängen. Entweder BlackScreen oder einfach ein Freeze. Beides nur noch mit dem RESTART-Button am PC zu lösen. Auch der Task-Manager geht nicht mehr. 

Das Problem taucht völlig unterschiedlich auf. Meistens im Ödland bei Kampfaktionen oder wenn ich ein Gebäude betreten will / U-Bahn etc. Ansonsten läuft alles absolut flüssig.

Das Spiel und Windows XP ist beides aktuell bzw. gepached.

Mein System erfüllt auch sonst die Mindestanforderungen des Spiels ohne Probleme.

asus p5n32sli-deluxe / 1gb RAM / E6400 C2D mit 2,2ghz / msi 8800gt zilent

Die weit verbreitete Lösung mit ffdshow funktioniert auch nicht, da ich kein ffdshow auf meinem System finden kann und ich deshalb einfach glaube es nicht zu haben.

Ich habe mit der Suchfunktion keine Antwort auf mein Problem finden können und auch so wurde ich über google nicht fündig..

Bitte helft dem armen kleinen verzweifelten Spieler der so gerne Fallout 3 spielen würde^^

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## nikiburstr8x (17. Juli 2009)

P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L am 17.07.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ständig bleibt Fallout 3 dt. hängen.


Passiert das bei anderen Spielen auch oder nur bei Fallout 3?


----------



## ShiZon (17. Juli 2009)

P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L am 17.07.2009 17:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Allerseits!
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll. Ich bin total am Ende
> 
> ...



Ist denn Microsoft:NET auf Version 3.5 und hast du den neuen Nvidia-Treiber drauf, wie sieht es denn mit dem Sound aus ist es bei dir Onboard oder benutzt du eine Soundkarte?


----------



## P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L (17. Juli 2009)

ShiZon am 17.07.2009 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L am 17.07.2009 17:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also microsoftNET sagt mir nichts. klingt komisch. ist es auch.
Grafiktriber bzw Nvidiatriber ist auf dem neusten Stand.

Der Sound ist Onboard. Und die zuständige Software nennt sich AvRack (Realtek Sound Manager).

Ein User bei Bloodpatches.net hat mir den Tip gegeben das Spiel im Fenstermodus zu starten. Ich hab gedacht, dass das keinen Unterschied macht, aber anscheinend hab ich mich geirrt. Ich hab es ausprobiert und hatte ca 2h keine Abstürze. Vllt hat das dem Fehler vorgebäugt. Vielleicht ist es aber nur Zufall gewesen. 

Woran könnte es also noch liegen?


----------



## SuicideVampire (17. Juli 2009)

P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L am 17.07.2009 20:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Woran könnte es also noch liegen?



Das .Net-Framework könnte durchaus die Ursache sein, wenn es nicht aktuell ist. Das ist übrigens eine Laufzeitumgebung für .Net-basierende Sprachen (am bekanntesten ist C#, aber es gibt auch noch diverse weitere).


----------



## P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L (17. Juli 2009)

SuicideVampire am 17.07.2009 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Das .Net-Framework könnte durchaus die Ursache sein, wenn es nicht aktuell ist. Das ist übrigens eine Laufzeitumgebung für .Net-basierende Sprachen (am bekanntesten ist C#, aber es gibt auch noch diverse weitere).



und wie kann ich .Net-Framework auf den neusten Stand bringen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (18. Juli 2009)

P-A-R-Z-I-V-A-L am 17.07.2009 22:55 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie kann ich .Net-Framework auf den neusten Stand bringen?


>>Hier<< ist ein Download-Link zur  Verison 3.5

Wobei nach Ausführung der Exe weitere Dateien aus dem Netz zu saugen sind - geschieht automatisch.


----------



## r3tr0 (20. Juli 2009)

nikiburstr8x am 15.07.2009 08:45 schrieb:
			
		

> r3tr0 am 14.07.2009 20:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sry das ich nicht geantwortet habe, war am spielen.  Jedenfalls, Fallout funktioniert jetzt *relativ* stabil. Hat sich eben noch einmal aufgehängt, aber davor konnte ich stundenlang spielen. Ich speichere jetzt auch sowieso immer ab, wenn ich mehr als 2 Gegner gekillt habe, um die EP nicht zu verlieren.   
Danke für deine Hilfe. *g


----------



## sickBoy82 (25. Juli 2009)

*Patcher funktionieren nicht!*

Jetzt hab ich auch mal ein Problem mit Fallout 3, ich habe dsa Spiel (UK) Version zwar schon mal ohne Probleme durchgespielt, bin jetzt aber aufs Neie dabei. Diesmal will ich allerdings den Download Content nutzen, was ja eine Runde Patches nötig macht.

Ich habe den Patcher auf Version 1.6 (UK) gedownloaded aber er bricht immer sofort beim Ausführen ab (wenn man "Fallout 3 is about to be updated to version 1.6" bestätigt). Ich habe mir daraufhin mal alle bisherherigen Patches besorgt, Version 1.0.0.15 und Version 1.1.0.35 konnte ich noch problemlos installieren, allerdings brechen die Patcher für Version 1.4 / 1.5 und 1.6 alle an der selben Stelle ab. Ohne die Patches kein DLC, alle Patches sind vollständig geladen und auch für die UK Version. Wenn ich versuche 1.6 direkt über Games fpr Windows - Live zu installieren, habe ich das selbe Problem, er läd den Patch herunter, und führt ihn aus, aber wenn man im Dialog OK klickt geht der Patcher sofort zu. 

Wer weiss woran das liegt und was ich tun kann um die Patches zu installieren (außer den offiziellen DLC's nutze ich keine Mods oder Tweaks an den Originalfiles).


----------

